# Stimulants and Benzos??



## MerlinaAddams (Jun 20, 2007)

Is anyone here taking stimulants such as Ritalin and also benzos? I take Concerta for ADD and talked to my doctor about getting on Xanax...he said those would have opposite effects and would counteract each other. If anyone else is on those meds, how are they working for you? 

On this site I've read wonderful things about benzos and I asked my psychiatrist if I could get on Xanax. He wasnt thrilled by the idea but he increased my Zoloft dosage and said that if that didnt work we could do a small amount of Xanax. How exactly do benzos make you feel? Do you have decreased inhibitions, kind of like when you take alcohol? Please somebody help me!!!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Benzos pretty much function in the opposite manner in which stimulants such as Ritalin work (in terms of which neurotransmitters they hit). Concerta is not a stimulant, so I'm not sure how that would work with a benzo. Korey takes Ritalin and Xanax, and I'm pretty sure he likes it. I've taken both simultaneously before and my observation was that the benzo makes you relaxed, but sleepy, whereas the Adderall made me energetic, but jittery. Thus said, the relaxation and the energy sort of bonded together to make a very nice feeling, and the side-effects (drowsiness and jitteriness) sort of cancelled each other out. Everyone is different though. But for me, the Adderall is definitely stronger, in terms of effects, than the benzo. Once again, not sure how this would apply to Concerta.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought Concerta was a form of methylphenidate? Strattera is the non-stimulant ADD med, I think.

Yes, I take Ritalin and Xanax. They work well each in their own way. Ritalin helps my depression as well as my inattentiveness. Xanax helps my anxiety. They don't "cancel out" each other as it may seem, but the effects of both are masked by each other. One morning a few weeks ago, I had to get up really early to go have blood drawn, and I took Ritalin and Xanax at the same time. I remember feeling better than I ever had in a long time that morning.

Benzos make you feel really great at first (usually), but that euphoria wears off into a gentle calmness after a while. Xanax does make it easier for me to do normal social things, but it's not like I end up dancing on top of tables or anything. If you take more than your body is used to, then yes, you will most likely feel drunk. The solution to that is taking the proper amount (as silly as it sounds :b).


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

korey said:


> I thought Concerta was a form of methylphenidate? Strattera is the non-stimulant ADD med, I think.


Yeah, you're right. Woops :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Benzos may make you high or drunk at first, but that goes away with continued dosing over a week or so's period. After that, they just make you feel a sense of calmness.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Korey, is that an astral projector?


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Stimulants and Benzos??*



Speak Easy said:


> Korey, is that an astral projector?


No. It's from the cover of a book called Listening to Prozac. It reminds me of how detached from the world my weird mental problems have made me.


----------



## mandrew (Jun 22, 2011)

*Concerta is Ritalin*

which is a stimulant.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Strange topic considering just today I got prescribed to Ritalin (ADHD), klonopin (anxiety), and mirtazapine (insomnia).

I will only be taking the klonopin when I absolutely feel compelled to since I take L-Tryptophan, 5HTP, fish oil, exercise, and get plenty of sun every day.... Which seems to do the trick regarding my anxiety.

**** benzos. Been there done that. They are now for emergency purposes, which I am proud of.


----------

